# Bodybuilding Peptide Articles



## basskiller (May 15, 2014)

I will be posting my collection of different peptide articles that I have come across in the time that I have been researching them. This will be done over time.. so keep checking back. 
If you like it, rate the thread! 

I thought that maybe some of you could benefit from my finds. That doesn't mean that I agree 100% with all of them. In some, I found parts useful.. 

I will try my best as always to give credit where credit is due. If you see an article and know the author, Please let me know so I can attach their name. 

I lay no claim to any article that isn't mine. I have written a few under different pseudonyms for various reasons. Don't ask, don't tell. 

This first post will be reserved for the list linked to each post in the thread . I'm doing it this way so you can see the titles and read what you want. It should make it easier for you.


*Get 15% off Peptides and Research Chemicals* - - *Use Discount Code *_*15BASS *_







*Peptide Calculator* for ease of calculating bodybuilding peptide doses


*CJC-1295 + GHRP-2 reconstitution + dosing schedule*

*Complete step-by-step guide for peptide beginners*

*Reconstituting IGF-1 with 1 or 2mls with acetic acid *




















.


----------



## basskiller (May 15, 2014)

*CJC-1295 + GHRP-2 reconstitution + dosing schedule*

I've been asked this numerous times, so I figured I would post it up.. it's quite a simple schedule  

each day would consist of 
 1 injection of 100mcg of CJC-1295 +
 100-200 mcg GHRP-2 three times a day. at 

in the morning on an empty stomach 25 minutes before eating
in the afternoon - PWO
finally just before bed

5mg ghrp-2 vial reconstitute with 2.5mls of bac water = 2000mcgs per ml = each 10mark on the slin pin = 200mcgs 

2mg CJC-1295 vial reconstitute with 2mls of bac water = 2000mcgs per ml = each 10mark on the slin pin = 100mcgs




 *+*  

 *=*


----------



## basskiller (May 15, 2014)

*Complete step-by-step guide for peptide beginners*

*Complete step-by-step guide for peptide beginners

*You are on this site because you have heard of and want to become more familiar with Growth Hormone Releasing Peptide (GHRP) and/or Growth Hormone Releasing Hormone (GHRH). These 2 materials administered can give you an increased quality of life in ways of anti-aging, muscular hypertrophy, fat loss, injury repair, higher bone density, and better sleep.

GHRP can be used on its own to increase our natural Growth Hormone (GH) pulse release from the Pituitary Gland in the brain. GHRP dosed in conjunction with GHRH will amplify our growth hormone release significantly to gain maximal benefit.






There are various types of GHRH&#145;s. The only GHRH to consider is tetra-substituted CJC-1295 / CJC-1295(without DAC) / mod-GRF(1-29). They are all the same thing but with a different name. They come in vials ranging in material weights measured in milligrams (mg) consisting of a solid freeze-dried (lyophilized) substance.

There are various types of GHRP&#145;s. GHRP-6, GHRP-2, Hexarelin, and Ipamorelin. The differences between them are potency and side effects. GHRP-6 is very potent and makes you quite hungry. GHRP-2 is potent and can slightly affect your sleep somewhat. Hexarelin is very potent but you can desensitize from higher dosages. Ipamorelin is potent with the minimalist side effects of all 4 GHRP&#146;s.

Peptides are dosed via a regular 1mL needle syringe typical to what a diabetic would use. It is administered Subcutaneously (SubQ) (just under the skin into the fat tissue), most usually around the abdomen region.

The required amount (saturation dose) is 1mcg (microgram) per Kg (Kilogram) of bodyweight. The typical usage and for ease of measuring is 100mcg of mod-GRF(1-29) and/or 100mcg of your choice of GHRP. Lower dosages will simply result in less GH release due to a slightly weaker GH pulse and reduce any side effects you may have. A higher dose will have minimal benefit and is more a waste of money than anything else. But, in saying that, the more frequently dosed in any given day would result in more frequent pulses.

Mixing (reconstitution calculator found here) the lyophilized peptide product in their vials with Bacteriostatic Water (BW) can take some getting used to. The idea is not to add too much dilution. Typical rule of thumb is to add 0.5mL of Bacteriostatic Water to 1mg of Peptide. So a 2mg vial should reconstitute with 1mL Bacteriostatic Water. 5mg with 2.5mL, 10mg with 5mL, etc. Squirt the Bacteriostatic Water along the inside wall of the vial in a smooth controlled manner being cautious not to agitate the mixture too much. It will dissolve itself and become clear. You can roll the vial gently between your fingers or hands but don&#146;t shake it to dissolve. The reconstitute is ok to be drawn once fully dissolved.

On a 1mL needle, there are either 50 tick marks from 0-100, skipping every odd number OR 100 international units (IU). A 100mcg dose is half way between the 2nd and 3rd tick mark, OR 5 IU&#146;s (if you followed the above reconstitution). There are no half tick marks. It is OK to draw mod-GRF and GHRP into the one needle for a single shot. It is NOT OK to mix peptides in the same vial or syringe for storage.

Reconstituted peptides should be stored in the refrigerator to prevent degradation. Left at room temperature, peptide will degrade within days but kept in the fridge will last months. You can pre-load syringes and store in freezer if you want but it is more of a hassle than being worth the effort.

Doses can be taken throughout the day but at no less than 3 hour intervals between doses. 1 dose a day is typical for light injury repair, anti-aging effects, deeper sleep, and better quality of life. The most beneficial would be to dose immediately prior to going to bed for your daily sleep period. Sleep is the time when our pituitary is most active. 2 or 3 doses per day will give the added benefit of lean tissue build, and fat loss, considering your diet consists of good quality foods.

Doses should be taken on empty stomach to benefit the most. This is usually 3 hours or more.

Do not consume food for between 15-30 minutes after your dosage. Best time is around 20-25 minute mark. GH pulses should peak within about 10 minutes after dosage. Fats and Carbohydrates affect the pulse dramatically. Protein has no effect on pulse and you can have a pure protein source in your stomach at anytime if you so choose to.

Dosage timing can be beneficial to your goals. For muscle growth, the 2nd most beneficial time to dose is post workout (PWO). Best time is pre-bed because sleep is when we recover and our cells repair and grow. Within 30 minutes should be fine but sooner the better. Remember to have your meal 20-25 minutes after dose.

For fat loss, your supplemental dose is 1 hour pre-cardio exercise after a long fasting without food. Best time is after waking up and before breakfast. During cardio exercise, maintain a moderate intensity for between 30-60 minutes. 45 minutes is a good session. You do not want to go too hard or too long. A moderate pace will utilize Free Fatty Acids (FFA) at the highest rate for energy. Refrain from eating for approximately 2 hours after your exercise because this is the time the body is still burning fat as fuel. You must eat throughout the day to reduce the chance of muscle catabolism (breakdown).

These Bodybuilding Peptides can be used on a daily basis for the rest of your life without any harm. Enjoy!!!


----------



## basskiller (May 15, 2014)

*Reconstituting IGF-1 with 1 or 2mls with acetic acid*

1mg is equal to 1000mcgs
1ml is 1 total syringe full of the U100 insulin syringe 

this is for 1 vial of 1mg Igf-1

__________________________________________

If you add 1ml of acetic acid to your 1mg vial of IGF-1r3. .

Each hash mark is equal to 20mcgs

so if your doing
20mcgs ed it would be 2iu&#146;s on the slin pin or the first hash mark (as shown on the picture)
40mcgs ed it would be 4iu&#146;s on the slin pin or 2nd hash mark
60mcgs ed it would be 6iu&#146;s on the slin pin 3rd hash mark
80mcgs ed it would be 8iu&#146;s on the slin pin 4th hash mark
100mcgs ed it would be 10iu&#146;s on the slin pin 5th and designated by the number 10 (first actual number that is printed on your insulin syringe)

Reconstituting IGF-1 with 1 of acetic acid






__________________________________________________

If you add 2mls of acetic acid to your 1mg vial of IGF-1r3. .

Each hash mark in this case is equal to 10mcgs

so if your doing
10mcgs ed it would be 2iu&#146;s on the slin pin or the first hash mark (as shown on the picture)
20mcgs ed it would be 4iu&#146;s on the slin pin or 2nd hash mark
30mcgs ed it would be 6iu&#146;s on the slin pin 3rd hash mark
40mcgs ed it would be 8iu&#146;s on the slin pin 4th hash mark
50mcgs ed it would be 10iu&#146;s on the slin pin 5th and designated by the number 10 (first actual number that is printed on your insulin syringe)

After you draw in your amount desired of reconstituted IGF-1, Take your bacteriostatic water and draw a bit of it into your syringe that contains the IGF.. It doesn&#146;t take much and the amount is arbitrary as it will not change or effect the dose that is already in the syringe.
shake the syringe slightly as to mix everything together and inject

Note: using the 1ml AA method &#133;&#133;&#133;&#133;&#133;&#133;&#133;&#133;&#133;&#133;&#133;&#133;&#133;&#133;&#133;&#133;&#133;&#133;&#133;&#133;&#133;&#133;.. Note: using the 2ml AA method
each hash mark is equal to 20mcgs&#133;&#133;&#133;&#133;&#133;&#133;&#133;&#133;&#133;&#133;&#133;&#133;&#133;&#133;&#133;&#133;&#133;&#133;&#133;&#133;.. each hash mark is equal to 10mcgs


Reconstituting IGF-1 with 2mls of acetic acid





 By basskiller


----------



## DaMaster (May 15, 2014)

Great idea Basskiller.


----------

